# Knot tying tools



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

A straw works


----------



## VB Fly Fisher (Mar 23, 2018)

I used to use one years ago for nail knots, but didn’t find it any easier to tie a double uni or Albright knot. I’ve also used a cut piece of straw like Smack mentioned and that works as well. Have you tried a large magnifying Glass? I may have a few of the knit tools lying around…if I can track them down can mail one to you.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I have a couple of Tie-Fast tools and they work great, especially for nail knots. If you can keep up with tools, knifes, etc then get a couple. Somehow I have managed to not lose mine. Probably because it stays in my backpack.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Psycho_Killer said:


> cant manage


Lately my biggest problem has been I'll put something where I won't lose it...
then can't find it


----------



## Psycho_Killer (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I looked at some videos on the tie fast. I think with practice I could use that. You think a nail knot would work joining fluro and braid? Worth a try I guess. Parkinsons is a bitch.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Psycho_Killer said:


> Thanks for the input. I looked at some videos on the tie fast. I think with practice I could use that. You think a nail knot would work joining fluro and braid? Worth a try I guess. Parkinsons is a bitch.


It would only work if you do a double nail knot. Can you do an albright? Try it using big loops.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Double nail knot should work.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

mro said:


> Lately my biggest problem has been I'll put something where I won't lose it...
> then can't find it


I forgot my boat , twice this year. Had to turnaround and get it


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Week or so go I got a new fly line. Took a look at it (clear mono line) and it came with loops, which pretty much all new lines have now a days. Not a fan of loops so put it back in the box and need to find out if it's OK to use nail knots. That line has to be within 6 feet of where I'm sitting... Rod Stewart theme song playing in my head.


----------



## Snagly (Dec 17, 2019)

*Daiichi #32127 Knot Assist 2.0 FG P.E Line to Leader Connector Green*
This is the product description in Amazon. It's spendy at $33 (!), but if you want to tie 90%-100% leader-to-braid knots (esp. on the water), then this tool compensates for age-driven reductions in eyesight acuity and/or dexterity. My friend liked it so much, he bought my original off me and I ordered a second one on-line. 

There are a couple of good YouTube how-to videos in English when you're starting out. (The original tool comes with Japanese instruction.)


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capt.Ron said:


> I forgot my boat , twice this year. Had to turnaround and get it


I keep my rods under the gunnels and ONCE I trailered an hour, ran across the bay and went to grab my rod and there were none. That’s a great feeling.


----------



## Keith Sharp (10 mo ago)

I use hypodermic needles to tie nail knots. Smaller than the Tie-Fast, so the initial loops are a little closer to being finished and, thus, easier to manage once the tool is pulled out. A 16 gauge is large enough for most leaders, but I usually go smaller toward the tippet. Dull the point if you are concerned about getting poked.


----------

